# darwin



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

first there was clink, then icharus.... now meet darwin.

Darwin is not a happy creature...you wouldn't be either if you were pulled out of a nice watery home, shoved into some sort of rusty metal reverse-scuba apparatus that doesn't even fit right, and forced to take part in the evil bidding of a demented master. He has a right to be grumpy.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Davethedead, you are truly a master of horror!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Ewwww dave, this guy came out really cool. I just love those fisheyes and that white stuff coming out of his mouth. The paint job is superb.
Very, very nice, bravo!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow that is really gross. COOL!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I see how you clean your garage out now ..
His expression says it all.
coola mundo


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Another masterpiece...great work...I envy your talents.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Dave, would you do us all a favor and please do a slack job building an uninspired prop? Just once?
Another beautiful execution of an original notion. Very nice.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ewwww that sick-------i love it ! 
your so demented---  ----can i hang out with you


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That's #[email protected]%$#^ Awsome Dave, I also envy you.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks alot for the compliments everyone! I have really been enjoying creating these characters. The details and backstories probably will never get a second thought by the average ToT, but it sure is fun to let the imagination go wild.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

That's cool


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

What a fantastic critter! And even though the ToTs may not appreciate the back story, It's really cool that you work with one. I'm sure it makes your imagination abound with ideas.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What else can we say?

Awesome.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ironman said:


> What a fantastic critter! And even though the ToTs may not appreciate the back story, It's really cool that you work with one. I'm sure it makes your imagination abound with ideas.


Yes, having a story in mind really does help. It is amazing what sort of little details come to mind if you think about how a critter like darwin would go about its life. I find it helps build depth to a prop.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING as always Dave...Please keep it up


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

What a imagination!!!! thats cool


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow thats awsome great job man !!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Once again, you slay me, Dave. Incredible work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish I had an imagination like you do, Dave, that's pretty dang cool!


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Another hideous work of art! And I love the Darwin fish pun. Intentional, I assume!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks alot everyone. 

darwin...fish pun? I have no clue what you are talking about.... 
(thanks for noticing)


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

You're either an evil genius or just a weird guy....most likely a weird evil genius. 

I think you made this one just so you could go fishing for compliments...which I'm sure you'll get, looks great.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Bad ass!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I prime example of why I gave up swimming in rivers, and don't eat fish. Too creepy.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

scareme said:


> I prime example of why I gave up swimming in rivers, and don't eat fish. Too creepy.


but you are more likely to find darwin under your bed than in a river...have you looked under your bed lately???


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great concept and fantastic execution! Wow!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Yuck! Another horribly awesome masterpiece!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

fantastically visceral, and he has so much personality! i can hear him muttering to himself as he performs grudgingly some menial task...too awsome, man, how did you make this?


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Holy Carp!
(get it? Holy CARP?!?)
Did you make this just for the _halibut?_

Great job, Dave!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

LMAO Too funny Badtable Manor. And on your second post. You'll fit right in around here.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

*blushes* TY scareme. 
Dave, first I was blown away by your Birdman Hearse display, now this. I bow to you.
Do you have a thread or even a site showing some of your techniques?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BadTable Manor said:


> *blushes* TY scareme.
> Dave, first I was blown away by your Birdman Hearse display, now this. I bow to you.
> Do you have a thread or even a site showing some of your techniques?


I am all over the forum.:devil:..lol. If you want to browse thru a bunch of pix, you can find all my props here.
Pictures by davethedead - Photobucket


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

God I've missed this place. Dave, you are my hero!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He looks so wonderfully unhappy


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Now all you need is a little sign that says "Free Darwin-thing to good home"...

:jol:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I humbly bow to the master


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, I have never seen anything like it, its awesome.


----------

